# Sticky  Announcement: New Nissan Z Forum



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Nissan Forums members!

We’ve received numerous requests for a sub-forum based around the new Z.

A sibling forum already exists for the Z and we’ve decided that rather than split the discussion on it, those who are interested can join here:

NewNissanZ.com

If you’re interested in the new Z, sign up and say hi!

We’ve also created a link node at the bottom of the site for future reference.

Happy Posting!


----------

